# Gaming PC für um die 1000 €



## Ankylo (23. April 2016)

*Gaming PC für um die 1000 €*

Hallo,

da ich meinen alten Rechner nach zwölf Jahren endlich ersetzt möchte und in Zukunft das ein oder andere PC-Game spielen will, dachte ich mir, dass es Zeit für einen Gaming-PC ist. Bräuchte ihn rein für Spiele und Netflix. Vorerst werde ich ihn auch an den TV anschließen, bevor ich mir einen neuen Monitor kaufe.

Budget wären um die 1000 €, wobei ich auf bis zu 1200 € gehen kann. Wichtig ist mir, dass ich den PC gleich zusammengebaut bekomme und ein Betriebssystem muss dabei sein, weil ich ansonsten nur Mac OS X habe. Ansonsten bin ich offen für sämtliche Vorschläge, da ich mich in dem Bereich nicht auskenne.


Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2016)

Hast du denn einen Shop, den du bevorzugst? Alternate zB baut auf Wunsch und ist ein guter Laden, aber vlt halt auch RELATIV teuer. Du kannst meine Tipps aber mal testweise umsetzen und schauen, was es kostet https://www.alternate.de/html/configurator/builder/pc/page.html

Generell wäre für das Geld ein Core i7-6700k zu empfehlen, und wenn du übertakten willst, dann ein Mainboard für 120-150€ mit Z170-Chipsatz und DDR4-RAM mit 2800 oder 3000 MHz Takt. Ohne Übertaktung nimmst du ein Board mit H170-Chipsatz für um die 80€ und DDR3-2133-RAM. Bei Übertaktung wäre ein guter Kühler wichtig, weiß aber nicht, ob alternate so ein schweres Ding dann auch einbaut. Ansonsten reicht ein günstiger CPU-Kühler, mit 20-30€ wäre es dann schon ein sehr leiser PC. zB von EKL / Akpenföhn der Sella oder Brocken ECO. 

Dazu ne SSD mit 120-128 oder 240-256GB, 50-90€. Festplatte 1000GB oder 2000GB mit 7200 U/Min für 50 oder 70 Euro.

Gehäuse je nach Geschmack, zwischen 40 und 80 Euro. Netzteil 500-550W, gute Effizienz, ca 50-70€.

Windows 10 kostet ca 90-100€. Wenn du eine Win7-Lizenz bei eBay bestellst und es selber installierst, kannst du auch auf Win10 upgraden bzw. mit dem Key sogar direkt Win10 installieren - so eine Lizenz kostet nur 15-20€ bei seriösen Anbietern. 


und dann noch eine Grafikkarte: eine Nvidia GTX 970 oder AMD R9 390 wäre da gut. Ca 320-360€. Die AMD hat mehr als doppelt so viel RAM, verbraucht dafür aber auch recht viel Strom. Ansonsten ist die ein BISSCHEN besser als die Nvidia, aber nur ein wenig. Teurere Grafikarten bieten erst ab ca 150€ Aufpreis mehr Leistung, dann aber auch nur so um die 15%. Da würde ich es bei ner günstigeren Karte belassen und etwas früher einfach mal wieder aufrüsten. Mit der og. CPU könntest du die nächsten 5-6 Jahre nur durch eine neue Grafikkarte (so ca alle 1,5-2 Jahre) wieder die dann neuen Games auf hohen Details spielen.


----------



## Ankylo (24. April 2016)

Habe mir mal bei Alternate einen PC zusammengestellt und dies ist das Ergebnis ohne Betriebssystem und Zusammenbau. Der Zusammenbau würde mich 99 € kosten und Windows 10 oder 7 ebenfalls noch einmal den Preis. Deshalb bin ich am überlegen, ob ich es nicht einmal selbst versuchen sollte. Allerdings besteht halt die Gefahr. ob ich es nicht vermassle und am Ende mehr kaputt ist.


Anbei hätte ich noch die Zusammenstellung von einem Bekannten:
- Corsair Carbide Quiet 400Q
- Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
- Intel Core i7 6700 4x 3.40GHz So.1151 BOX
- 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2133 -DIMM CL13-15-15-28 Dual Kit
- Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler
- 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI / 1xHDMI 2.0 / 1xDisplayPort (Retail)
- 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze 1
- 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
- 240GB Crucial BX200 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC (CT240BX200SSD1)

Die wäre halt ein wenig teuerer, aber ist sie auch wirklich besser? Gehäuse ist bewusst ausgeklammert.


Habe mir zudem auch noch gleich einen Monitor ausgesucht. Finde den für diesen Preis in Ordnung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Habe mir mal bei Alternate einen PC zusammengestellt und dies ist das Ergebnis ohne Betriebssystem und Zusammenbau. Der Zusammenbau würde mich 99 € kosten und Windows 10 oder 7 ebenfalls noch einmal den Preis. Deshalb bin ich am überlegen, ob ich es nicht einmal selbst versuchen sollte. Allerdings besteht halt die Gefahr. ob ich es nicht vermassle und am Ende mehr kaputt ist.


 kaputtmachen kannst du nur was, wenn du extreme Gewalt anwendest oder ungeschickt mit zB nem Schraubendreher wegrutschst - ansonsten ist aber alles "idiotensicher": die Stromstecker passen nur so, wie sie sollen, die CPU und das RAM haben "Nasen", so dass man nichts falsch einstecken kann usw. 

Das bei Alternate wäre schon mal gut und passend. Das von Deinem Bekannten wäre auch gut, allerdings macht das Board keinen Sinn, das wäre zum Übertakten geeignet, der i7-6700 aber ist nicht übertaktbar. Zudem ist der Kühler auch eher zum Übertakten gedacht - und in das eine blaue Gehäuse von Aerocool würde der nicht passen. Ich hab übrigens den 6700k vorgeschlagen, weil der ein gutes Stück mehr Takt hat als der 6700 non-k, und dabei aber nicht viel mehr kostet.  Aus genau diesem Grunde wäre der PC Deines Bekannten sogar ein wenig schwächer. Denn die Grafikkarte ist ja wiederum gleichschnell. 

Ach ja: in den nächsten Wochen sollen neue Grafikkarten rauskommen - vlt willst du das noch abwarten, wenn du eh so viele Jahre schon gewartet hast? ^^   

Monitor wäre okay


----------



## Ankylo (8. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das bei Alternate wäre schon mal gut und passend. Das von Deinem Bekannten wäre auch gut, allerdings macht das Board keinen Sinn, das wäre zum Übertakten geeignet, der i7-6700 aber ist nicht übertaktbar. Zudem ist der Kühler auch eher zum Übertakten gedacht - und in das eine blaue Gehäuse von Aerocool würde der nicht passen. Ich hab übrigens den 6700k vorgeschlagen, weil der ein gutes Stück mehr Takt hat als der 6700 non-k, und dabei aber nicht viel mehr kostet.  Aus genau diesem Grunde wäre der PC Deines Bekannten sogar ein wenig schwächer. Denn die Grafikkarte ist ja wiederum gleichschnell.



Der hat den Zusammenbau auch in einem Video festgehalten.



> Ach ja: in den nächsten Wochen sollen neue Grafikkarten rauskommen - vlt willst du das noch abwarten, wenn du eh so viele Jahre schon gewartet hast? ^^



Die paar Wochen kann ich jetzt auch noch warten, da hast du Recht. Bis wann kann ich den ungefähr mit einer Veröffentlichung der neuen Grafikkarten rechnen? Werde dann auch einmal den Versuch wagen und den PC selbst zusammenbauen. Dürfte vielleicht auch günstiger hinkommen, wenn ich nicht auf einen einzigen Shop angewiesen bin.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2016)

Also, die neue GTX 1070 KÖNNTE noch ins Budget passen, die soll Anfang bis Mitte Juni kommen. Es kann aber sein ,dass die dann 100€ teurer als die GTX 970 ist, dafür dann halt auch schneller.


----------



## Ankylo (9. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die neue GTX 1070 KÖNNTE noch ins Budget passen, die soll Anfang bis Mitte Juni kommen. Es kann aber sein ,dass die dann 100€ teurer als die GTX 970 ist, dafür dann halt auch schneller.



Habe einen Artikel zur GTX 1070 gefunden und demnach soll sie 40 Dollar mehr als die 970 kosten. Weiß jedoch nicht was der Unterschied zwischen MSRP ($379) und der Founders Edition ($449) ist. Gehe jetzt auch einfach einmal davon auch aus, dass die Preise 1:1 in Euro übernommen werden. An diesen 40 € sollte es dann nicht scheitern, wenn man dafür auch deutlich mehr Leistung bekommt.

Würde dann der Rest meiner Konfiguration noch passen oder muss ich den Verkaufsstart abwarten und diese dann gegebenenfalls überarbeiten? Ansonsten könnte ich probeweise schon mal alle Teile zusammensuchen und sehen auf welchen Preis ich am Ende derzeit kommen würde. Denke, dass ich dann auch noch den ein oder anderen Euro sparen kann.


----------



## svd (9. Mai 2016)

Also, bei der "Founder's Edition" handelt es sich, dem Anschein nach, um Modelle mit dem Nvidia-Standardkühler.
Generell gefällt mit dieser eigentlich recht gut, ich finde ihn schick. Bzw. fand ihn schick bis zu Maxwell. Heuer schaut er kindisch aus. 

In den Amerikas werden die Preise stets ohne Steuer angegeben, gibt an der Supermarktkasse immer eine nette Überraschung.
Da kommt also noch etwas dazu. Schau dir an, was die "Oculus Rift" oder "Vive" in USD kostet und wie der offizielle Preis hier ist.
Mangels Interesse, hab ich das nicht wirklich verfolgt. Aber vlt. kannst du da abschätzen, was da noch aufgeschlagen wird.

Warten ist aber eine gute Idee, auch auf AMD. Konkurrenz und Alternativen sind immer gut, vor allem für uns Verbraucher.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2016)

Ja, idr kannst du auf den Dollarpreis die Steuer aufrechnen und dann den Wert 1:1 in Euro ummünzen - kann also sein, dass die Karte zum Release schon eher 450€. Das wäre dann bei weitem die teuerste "x70"-Karte, die Nvidia je hatte - vlt hätte man die eher 1080 und die 1080 dafür 1080 Ti nennen sollen? ^^


----------



## FxGa (9. Mai 2016)

klinke mich hier einfach mal ein ;D ankylo hat mich auch drauf aufmerksam gemacht. sind auch so die gleichen anforderungen (1000€ budget, brauche allerdings noch einen bildschirm dazu), die wir beide haben. habe jetzt mir hier 2 pc's mal rausgesucht und wollte mal fragen, ob das so klar geht:

-> https://www.kiebel.de/pc-systeme/kc...3332377ad143d54898510c382f969781c30034dbd01f6 (monitor schon drin)
-> https://www.alternate.de/buffed/Buf...extlinks/Alternate&zanpid=2164724722942977024 

anforderung wäre eigentlich nur, dass ich die blizzard spiele (speziell wow: legion demnächst) auf einer anständigen grafik einstellung zocken kann (hoch im raid/pvp sollte schon machbar sein). vielleicht gibts hier ja den ein oder anderen, der dazu ein paar worte verlieren kann. für tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar, habe selbst nämlich absolut keine ahnung! ;D

möchte in zukunft noch einen zweiten bildschirm anschließen, interessant wär zu wissen, auf was ich dabei achten muss. sollte dann schon der hier sein: https://www.alternate.de/Samsung/S24E390HL-LED-Monitor/html/product/1194079?event=search


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2016)

FxGa schrieb:


> klinke mich hier einfach mal ein ;D ankylo hat mich auch drauf aufmerksam gemacht. sind auch so die gleichen anforderungen (1000€ budget, brauche allerdings noch einen bildschirm dazu), die wir beide haben. habe jetzt mir hier 2 pc's mal rausgesucht und wollte mal fragen, ob das so klar geht:
> 
> -> https://www.kiebel.de/pc-systeme/kcsgaming/intel-elite/kcsgaming-elite-veloce.html?c=7be3c39d7773332377ad143d54898510c382f969781c30034dbd01f6 (monitor schon drin, mit dvi kabel und cardreader, übernimmt er irgendwie nicht...)
> -> https://www.alternate.de/buffed/Buffed-PC-RPG-Edition-V4-W10H-PC-System/html/product/1247117?campaign=AF/DeZanox/Textlinks/Alternate&zanpid=2164724722942977024
> ...


  du kannst ja mal hier reinschauen Fit für Doom & Co: Gamer-PCs und Aufrüstungstipps für die Frühlingskracher  da siehst du, dass zB der PC bei kiebel "nackt" 750€ kosten würde - siehe Seite 2 der Intel-Mittelklasse-PC. Windows kostet ca 80-100€, also wäre 850€. Dann ist bei kiebel noch ein Monitor dabei, der an sich 150€ kostet. ABER beim kiebel PC fehlt eine SSD, und bei dem PC in dem Artikel sind vlt an mancher Stelle ETWAS bessere Komponenten vorgeschlagen - der Kiebel-PC selber zusammengestellt ohne SSD würde eher um die 900-950€ kosten, aber du hast halt auch einen "Komplett-PC" mit Garantie usw., insofern wäre der Preis noch okay.

Der PC bei alternate ist aber definitiv zu teuer. Die CPU ist schwächer als beim kiebel-PC, und es ist kein Monitor dabei. Wenn der 700-750€ kosten würde, wäre es in Ordnung.


Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: sind es nun 1000€ MIT Monitor oder ohne?


----------



## FxGa (10. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> du kannst ja mal hier reinschauen Fit für Doom & Co: Gamer-PCs und Aufrüstungstipps für die Frühlingskracher  da siehst du, dass zB der PC bei kiebel "nackt" 750€ kosten würde - siehe Seite 2 der Intel-Mittelklasse-PC. Windows kostet ca 80-100€, also wäre 850€. Dann ist bei kiebel noch ein Monitor dabei, der an sich 150€ kostet. ABER beim kiebel PC fehlt eine SSD, und bei dem PC in dem Artikel sind vlt an mancher Stelle ETWAS bessere Komponenten vorgeschlagen - der Kiebel-PC selber zusammengestellt ohne SSD würde eher um die 900-950€ kosten, aber du hast halt auch einen "Komplett-PC" mit Garantie usw., insofern wäre der Preis noch okay.
> 
> Der PC bei alternate ist aber definitiv zu teuer. Die CPU ist schwächer als beim kiebel-PC, und es ist kein Monitor dabei. Wenn der 700-750€ kosten würde, wäre es in Ordnung.
> 
> ...


schaue ich mir heute abend mal an! danke!

1000€ MIT monitor, also habe ich quasi 1000€ für alles zur verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

FxGa schrieb:


> schaue ich mir heute abend mal an! danke!
> 
> 1000€ MIT monitor, also habe ich quasi 1000€ für alles zur verfügung.


 dann würde ich mir bei dem Artikel mal den PC für 750€ anschauen, die Intel-Variante. Du könntest dort entweder statt des i5-4460 einen Xeon E3-1231 v3 einbauen (der hat i7-Technik, ist also quasi eine Achtkern-CPU) oder aber statt der R9 380X eine GTX 970, das wären jeweils plus ca 80-90€. Windows kannst du für 20€ bei eBay bekommen, da werden auch von seriösen Händlern Lizenzen verkauft, die an sich "OEM", also bei einem PC dabei sind, aber unbenutzt und 100% einwandfrei gültig, auch um Win10 zu installieren (muss man nur vor der Frist, die Ende Juli endet, machen)


----------



## Ankylo (26. Juni 2016)

Nachdem GTX 1080 und 1070 jetzt erschienen sind, wollte ich das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen. Gibt es schon genügend Costum-Varianten gibt, um sich an eine Zusammenstellung zu wagen oder sollte ich noch abwarten bis weitere erscheinen und AMD mit seinen neuen Grafikkarten nachzieht?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Nachdem GTX 1080 und 1070 jetzt erschienen sind, wollte ich das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen. Gibt es schon genügend Costum-Varianten gibt, um sich an eine Zusammenstellung zu wagen oder sollte ich noch abwarten bis weitere erscheinen und AMD mit seinen neuen Grafikkarten nachzieht?



Es gibt die ersten Custommodelle. Die Frage ist, welche Leistung du brauchst. AMD bringt nächste Woche die RX 480 raus, welche aber nicht als Konkurrenz zur 1070/1080 gedacht ist, sondern als eine offenbar für den Preis hervorragende Karte: 250-280€ und so stark wie eine GTX 980, also schneller als eine GTX 970 und AMD  R9 390X. Die GTX 1070 wäre halt dann ca 35% schneller, kostet aber eben auch eher 450-500€, also fast das doppelte.


----------



## Ankylo (3. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt die ersten Custommodelle. Die Frage ist, welche Leistung du brauchst. AMD bringt nächste Woche die RX 480 raus, welche aber nicht als Konkurrenz zur 1070/1080 gedacht ist, sondern als eine offenbar für den Preis hervorragende Karte: 250-280€ und so stark wie eine GTX 980, also schneller als eine GTX 970 und AMD  R9 390X. Die GTX 1070 wäre halt dann ca 35% schneller, kostet aber eben auch eher 450-500€, also fast das doppelte.



Wenn ich mir jetzt schon einen neuen PC zulegen, dann sollte er zwei bis drei Jahre in der Lage sein, die Grafik auf dem höchsten Niveau darzustellen. Danach kann man über eine Aufrüstung nachdenken. Die Frage ist halt, wie zukunftsträchtig die RX 480 von AMD ist.


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2016)

Von dem Irrglauben der "drei Jahre, höchstes Niveau" würde ich mich lieber gleich lösen. Das ist eine verdammt lange Zeit und einfach unrealistisch.

Die GTX980 ist noch keine zwei Jahre alt, immerhin ein ehemaliges Flaggschiff und damals eine ca. 550-630€(!)-Karte gewesen. Schon der "Witcher 3" rammt seinen Zweihänder in den Boden und verweigert
dir die Passage, wenn du "FullHD/Ultra/konstante 60fps" als die magische PCMR-Barriere definierst. 

Es muss nicht jedes Spiel auf "Ultra" gespielt werden, um Spaß zu machen oder mieses Gameplay zu kompensieren. Spiele werden heutzutage, eh viel zu oft, wie Fast-Food serviert und auch konsumiert.
Die wirklichen Einzelspieler-Grafikschmankerl beschäftigen dich für milchschnittliche 15-20h, hoher Wiederspiel- und Erinnerungswert sind nicht garantiert.

Die ernsthaften Zeitfresser wie "CS:GO", "Diablo 3", "LOL", "DOTA 2", "Overwatch", "WOW", "FIFA/PES" usw. kommen idR mit weitaus weniger GPU-Power aus. Und auch ein Battlefield ist genügsamer,
als man meinen mag (zudem ich im MP sowieso alles abdrehen würde, was die Zielerfassung unnötig erschwerte).

Falls du derzeit "nur" einen FullHD-Monitor hast, bleibt die RX480, wenn auch keine wirkliche High-End-Karte, immer noch ein ordentliches Produkt, sofern der Preis für die Custommodelle stimmte und seeehr deutlich unter 300€ bliebe. Sie bietet in dieser Auflösung genug Leistung. Extreme Titel werden die Reduzierung einiger, wenig auffallenden, Effekte notwendig machen. Für einmal Durchspielen? 
Naja, was soll's. 
Falls die Zukunft "Windows 10" und somit DirectX12 beinhaltete, fühlte sich die RX480 nochmal wohler.

Als günstige Übergangslösung bis zu einem neuen Monitor, finde ich sie eigentlich nicht schlecht, sofern die ältere Grafikkarte nicht schon eine "R9 290" oder höher ist.
Falls ein Wechsel auf einen WQHD-Montior (oder höher) erfolgte, was innerhalb dreier Jahre ja nicht so abwegig sein könnte, würde sich auch ein gleichzeitiger Wechsel der Grafikkarte anbieten, weil ja auch eine GTX1070/1080 bis dahin im Preis gefallen sein wird.

Falls du jetzt schon einen >60Hz-Monitor, >FullHD-Auflösung verwendest, na, dann würd ich gleich zur GTX1070 greifen, da machte es total Sinn.
Aber, mMn, lässt sich GPU-Power schwer "auf Vorrat" kaufen und nicht ausgenützte GPU-Power schwer "aufsparen". 
So hättest du letztes Jahr zB eine 750€ MSI 980Ti (ich nehm jetzt MSI, weil iA teuerer und auch höherer Wiederverkaufswert) kaufen können um auf einem FullHD-Monitor zu spielen. 
Gemessen an einer TitanX war das damals regelrecht ein "Schnäppchen".
Genausogut hätte es letzten Sommer aber auch eine MSI R9-390 für 350€ sein können. Für FullHD ohnehin mehr als ausreichend (und was ist in diesem einen Jahr schon soo grafisch tolles rausgekommen).
Diese 390 heuer für 200€ verkauft und dafür eine MSI GTX1070 um 500€ geholt, hättest du jetzt die höhere Performance, mehr VRAM, höhere Effizienz und das alles für insgesamt 100€ weniger.
In der Übergangszeit mit der "schwächeren" 390 hättest du auch keine nennenwerten Kompromisse eingehen oder Einbußen fühlen müssen. 
Auch heute ist die 980Ti natürlich eine hervorragende Karte. Aber bei 750 ausgegebenen Euro bliebe, finde ich, ein viel bitterer Nachgeschmack, den ich mir schwerer Schönreden könnte.


----------



## Ankylo (3. Juli 2016)

Ich möchte mir nach zwölf Jahren einen PC holen und habe auch noch eine Xbox One und andere Konsolen. Bestimmt werde ich jetzt nicht von heute auf morgen zum PC-Spieler, sondern will eine Alternative zu Konsolen. Deshalb werden zu Beginn wohl eher Spiele wie The Witcher, Borderlands, The Elder Scrolls, GTA spielen, die ich entweder auf Xbox nicht spielen konnte oder gerne noch einmal in einer besseren, schöneren Version mit Mods erleben möchte.
Deshalb finde ich die Argumentation mit der AMD RX 480 auch sinnvoll. Möchte mir auch "nur" einen 27 Zoll-Monitor für ca. 200,- € zulegen, weshalb ich auf mehr als Full-HD nicht kommen werde. Die allermeisten Spiele, die aktuell erhältlich sind, dürfte ich damit in 1080p und 60 FPS spielen können und das ist für mich schon eine signifikante Verbesserung gegenüber meiner Xbox One. Ein System mit einer GTX 1070 wäre somit für meine Anforderungen vermutlich überteuert und dem Zweck nicht angemessen.
Sollte ich wider Erwarten doch Gefallen daran finden, kann ich mir immer noch eine bessere Grafikkarte holen und die RX 480 ersetzen.

Allerdings stellt sich mir nur eine Frage, ob es bei Spielen wichtig ist, ob ich eine Karte von NVIDIA oder AMD habe. Kenne es nur von Konsolen so, dass manche Spiele mehr oder weniger deutlich besser auf der PlayStation als auf der Xbox laufen und früher eben umgekehrt liefen. Werde ich einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen einer AMD- und NVIDIA-Karte erleben? Mir ist klar, dass es hierauf keine pauschale Antwort geben kann und wird, aber eine grobe Tendenz genügt schon.

Dann mache ich mich mal eine neue Konfiguration, denn meine Vorherige ist schon abgelaufen. Bezüglich weiterer Hardware wie Maus und Tastatur, werde ich mich einfach in ein Geschäft begeben, um diese auszuprobieren. Bin  aber generell eher der Freund von schwereren, größeren Mäusen, da ich ein gewisses Gewicht und eine gewisse Größe durch Controller gewohnt bin. Glücklicherweise habe ich zumindest ein Gamepad schon.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2016)

Nvidia oder AMD spielt keine Rolle, aber mal angenommen du hast zwei Karten, eine von AMD und eine Nvidia, die im SCHNITT gleich schnell sind, dann wird immer je nach Spiel mal die AMD, mal die Nvidia schneller sein. Bei manchen Games kann das sogar +15-20% pro AMD oder Nvidia sein. Wenn du jetzt ein GANZ eindeutiges Lieblingsgame hättest, was du immer spielst auf absehbare Zeit, dann könnte man durchaus je nach dem, was dem Spiel besser liegt, die Wahl davon abhängig machen. Aber ansonsten macht das keinen Sinn.

Und wegen der 3 Jahre: lieber alle ca 2 Jahre eine Karte für 200-400€ holen als 1x eine für 500-800€ und dann denken, die würde sicher 3-4 Jahre "halten". Für Dein Budget wäre halt aktuell eine RX 480 eine gute Wahl.


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2016)

Ah, du hast hast primär auf der Konsole gespielt? Falls Arbeiten am PC dann eh nicht so wichtig ist, könntest du dir ja auch bloß ein langes HDMI-Kabel anstatt eines
Monitors kaufen, und die PC-Spiele auch auf dem großen(?) Fernseher genießen. 
Ein aktiver USB-Hub brächte die Eingabegeräte auch näher an den Fernseher, bzw. gibt es auch Leute, die auf kabellose Eingabegeräte schwören und beim Spielen keine Nachteile spüren. 
(Selber bin ich da skeptisch. Kabelloses Gamepad, sehr fein. Maus und Tastatur, da bin ich altmodisch.  )

Da ja in den nächsten Tagen womöglich die GTX1060(Ti) offiziell vorgestellt wird, hättest du mit den zusätzlichen 50€ nochmal die Wahl zwischen AMD oder NVidia, 
wer auch immer das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, du hast hast primär auf der Konsole gespielt? Falls Arbeiten am PC dann eh nicht so wichtig ist, könntest du dir ja auch bloß ein langes HDMI-Kabel anstatt eines
> Monitors kaufen, und die PC-Spiele auch auf dem großen(?) Fernseher genießen.
> Ein aktiver USB-Hub brächte die Eingabegeräte auch näher an den Fernseher, bzw. gibt es auch Leute, die auf kabellose Eingabegeräte schwören und beim Spielen keine Nachteile spüren.
> (Selber bin ich da skeptisch. Kabelloses Gamepad, sehr fein. Maus und Tastatur, da bin ich altmodisch.  )


 das "Problem" dabei ist wenn überhaupt nicht eine Verzögerung, sondern die Qualität von Maus/Tastatur. Wenn man einer ist, der eine 60€-Maus braucht und eine 30€-Maus Mist findet, oder unbedingt 6000 dpi braucht, dann wird es kritisch. Aber mit ner soliden Maus&Tastatur-Kombi für 40-60€ kann man genauso gut spielen wie mit ner 30€-"Gamermaus" und 20€-Tastatur. "Echte" Gamerperipherie spielt sich zwar angenehmer, aber man hat keine klaren Nachteile mit kabellosen Geräten. Meine Statistik bei CoD zB war mit nem 40€-Set genau so gut wie mit meiner Gamingmaus/Tastatur. 

Aber inzwischen mit meiner mechanischen Tastatur, da kommt mir die "gute" kabellose Tastatur unschön vor - aber nicht WEIL sie kabellos ist


----------



## Ankylo (3. Juli 2016)

Das wäre meine Konfiguration.

            Thermaltake Hamburg 530W, PC-Netzteil
LG GH24NSD1, DVD-Brenner     
            Samsung MZ-750250BW 250 GB, Solid State Drive     
            Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2133 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher     
Intel® Core™ i7-6700, Prozessor
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco, CPU-Kühler     
            Sapphire Radeon RX 480, Grafikkarte     
            Aerocool Aero-800 blue, Tower-Gehäuse     
Microsoft Windows 10 Home für Highend-PC 64bit OEM Alternate, Betriebssystem-Software     
            MSI Z170A GAMING PRO Carbon Z170, Mainboard


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Das wäre meine Konfiguration.
> 
> Thermaltake Hamburg 530W, PC-Netzteil
> LG GH24NSD1, DVD-Brenner
> ...


  Sicher ein i7-6700? Nicht i7-6700k? Denn wie schon ganz am Anfang angedeutet: das Z170-Board nutzt da halt an sich nix, weil das nur sinnvoll ist, wenn du übertaktest. Und den i7-6700 non-k kann man eben nicht übertakten. Daher würde ein H170-Board für 80€ auch nicht schlechter sein. Und zudem ist die Sache dabei ist halt auch die, dass ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 quasi genau so schnell wie ein i7-6700 non-k ist. Der Xeon ist zwar für den "alten" Sockel 1150, aber er hat fast die identische Leistung, kostret dafür aber nur 250€ - das würde ich mir überlegen. Als Board dann eines mit H97-Chipsatz für 70-80€ und DDR3-RAM, was kaum teurer als DDR4 ist. 


Und noch was ganz anderes: wenn du das Z170-Board nimmt UND einen i7-6700k beim gleichen Shop, dann bekommst du 55€ Cashback - klick dich hier mal durch https://msi-promotions.com/de/de/pages/summertime/qualifying . Daher wäre es echt sehr dumm, wenn du bei Skylake bleibst, aber NICHT den 6700k nimmst, sondern nur den 6700 non-k    denn du kommst mit dem Cashback ja sogar etwas günstiger weg, als wenn du den 6700 non-k nimmst:


Z170 Carbon Pro => 155€ / i7-6700 => 320€ ====> macht 475€.
Z170 Carbon Pro => 155€ / i7-6700k => 345€ / Cashback => -55€ ====> macht 445€.


Und als Vergleich noch der Xeon: 250€, Board 80-90€ => 340€ für quasi die gleiche Leistung wie der i7-6700. Letzterer mit einem günstigen Board kommt auf 400€.


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2016)

Als sinnvolle Erweiterung zu den Konsolen könnte man sich ja auch mit einem Core i5-6600K zufrieden geben, der die Grafikkarte sowieso nicht ausbremst?

Bei der Grafikkarte vlt wirklich noch auf die GTX1060 warten, ist ja nicht mehr so lange.

Das "Thermaltake Hamburg" zudem durch ein zB leiseres beQuiet Netzteil aus der "System Power"-Reihe ersetzen, so um die 500W, 55-60€.

Und andere Hardwareshops, wie zB Mindfactory, haben eine 480GB große ADATA SSD für nur 100€ im Angebot, welche du als alleinige Platte im Rechner lassen könntest.
Die zu traditionellen HDDs vergleichsweise geringe Speicherkapazität erkaufst du dir natürlich mit der Notwendigkeit, mehr mit dem Platz hauszuhalten, also durchgespielte
Spiele eher zu löschen usw., wäre aber nichts, was du nicht sowieso schon von den Konsolen kennst.


----------



## Ankylo (3. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sicher ein i7-6700? Nicht i7-6700k? Denn wie schon ganz am Anfang angedeutet: das Z170-Board nutzt da halt an sich nix, weil das nur sinnvoll ist, wenn du übertaktest. Und den i7-6700 non-k kann man eben nicht übertakten. Daher würde ein H170-Board für 80€ auch nicht schlechter sein. Und zudem ist die Sache dabei ist halt auch die, dass ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 quasi genau so schnell wie ein i7-6700 non-k ist. Der Xeon ist zwar für den "alten" Sockel 1150, aber er hat fast die identische Leistung, kostret dafür aber nur 250€ - das würde ich mir überlegen. Als Board dann eines mit H97-Chipsatz für 70-80€ und DDR3-RAM, was kaum teurer als DDR4 ist.



Bin wie gesagt in diesem Thema ein absoluter Unwissender, weshalb ich mich fälschlicherweise auf die Bewertungen der Produkte verlassen habe. Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, wie ich einen Prozessor übertakten kann. Besteht die Gefahr, dass ich ihn dadurch beschädige? Wie sinnvoll wäre es denn überhaupt zu übertakten?




> Und noch was ganz anderes: wenn du das Z170-Board nimmt UND einen i7-6700k beim gleichen Shop, dann bekommst du 55€ Cashback - klick dich hier mal durch https://msi-promotions.com/de/de/pages/summertime/qualifying . Daher wäre es echt sehr dumm, wenn du bei Skylake bleibst, aber NICHT den 6700k nimmst, sondern nur den 6700 non-k    denn du kommst mit dem Cashback ja sogar etwas günstiger weg, als wenn du den 6700 non-k nimmst:
> 
> 
> Z170 Carbon Pro => 155€ / i7-6700 => 320€ ====> macht 475€.
> Z170 Carbon Pro => 155€ / i7-6700k => 345€ / Cashback => -55€ ====> macht 445€.



Durch die Aktion mit dem Cashback hört sich der i7-6700k gleich besser an. Immerhin mehr Leistung für weniger Geld.



> Und als Vergleich noch der Xeon: 250€, Board 80-90€ => 340€ für quasi die gleiche Leistung wie der i7-6700. Letzterer mit einem günstigen Board kommt auf 400€.



Wie ist deine Meinung zu diesem Thema? Lieber einen i7k mit einem Z170 oder den Xeon mit einem H170? Werde ich da einen merklichen Unterschied spüren?



svd schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikkarte vlt wirklich noch auf die GTX1060 warten, ist ja nicht mehr so lange.



Wollte den PC eigentlich diese Woche bestellen und zusammenbauen, aber wenn die GTX 1060, wie berichtet wird, tatsächlich nächsten Donnerstag vorgestellt wird, dann kann ich mir zumindest die Teile einmal alle bestellen und die Grafikkarte später kaufen. Oder sehe ich da einen Fehler?



> Das "Thermaltake Hamburg" zudem durch ein zB leiseres beQuiet Netzteil  aus der "System Power"-Reihe ersetzen, so um die 500W, 55-60€.



Wird gemacht. 



> Und andere Hardwareshops, wie zB Mindfactory, haben eine 480GB große  ADATA SSD für nur 100€ im Angebot, welche du als alleinige Platte im  Rechner lassen könntest.
> Die zu traditionellen HDDs vergleichsweise geringe Speicherkapazität  erkaufst du dir natürlich mit der Notwendigkeit, mehr mit dem Platz  hauszuhalten, also durchgespielte
> Spiele eher zu löschen usw., wäre aber nichts, was du nicht sowieso schon von den Konsolen kennst.



Mit geringen Speicherplatz kenne ich mich in der Tat gut aus und notfalls kann ich mir immer noch eine zusätzliche Festplatte kaufen.


----------



## svd (4. Juli 2016)

Ach so, ja, natürlich kannst du erstmal die anderen S achen bestellen und zusammenbauen. Die Grafikkarte zu installieren, gehört ja noch zu den einfachsten Dingen. Allerdings sind die Custommodelle der RX480 auch noch nicht draußen. Warten wäre ohnehin Programm gewesen. Von einer Karte mit dem AMD Standard-Radiallüfter ist nämlich abzuraten.


----------



## Ankylo (4. Juli 2016)

be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM, PC-Netzteil     
Samsung MZ-750250BW 250 GB, Solid State Drive     
Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2133 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
Intel® Core i7-6700K, Prozessor
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco, CPU-Kühler
Aerocool Aero-800 blue, Tower-Gehäuse     
Microsoft Windows 10 Home für Highend-PC 64bit OEM Alternate, Betriebssystem-Software
       LG GH24NSD1, DVD-Brenner
MSI Z170A GAMING PRO Carbon Z170, Mainboard     

Hier einmal  eine Konfiguration mit einem i7 6700k.


Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231V3
Microsoft Windows 10 Home für Highend-PC 64bit OEM Alternate, Betriebssystem-Software
GIGABYTE GA-H97-HD3, Mainboard
            be quiet! System Power 7 500W, PC-Netzteil
            LG GH24NSD1, DVD-Brenner     
            Samsung MZ-750250BW 250 GB, Solid State Drive     
            Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
            Alpenföhn Brocken Eco, CPU-Kühler     
            Aerocool Aero-800 blue, Tower-Gehäuse     

Hier noch eine Konfiguration mit dem Xeon E3-1231 v3.


Habe die Konfigurationen jetzt einmal absichtlich ohne Grafikkarte gemacht. Eventuell würde ich noch den DVD-Brenner durch ein Bluray-Laufwerk ersetzen und sollte ich ein größeres Gehäuse nehmen, dann würde ich auch einen Alpenföhn Brocken 2 anstatt den Brocken Eco einbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

Also, der i7-6700k ist schon was schneller als der Xeon, da er mehr Takt hat. Daher wäre das durchaus okay, aber der Xeon bietet halt auch in sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Durch das Cashback wären beide Varianten an sich gleich gut. 

Übertakten wäre nicht schwer, da gibt es bei dem Board auch eine automatische Funktion, die dann zwar nicht an die Granzen des Möglichen geht, aber dafür auf simple Weise übertakten lässt. Als RAM würde aber dann besser DDRR-2800 oder -3000 passen.

Und als Kühler nimm am besten den hier https://www.alternate.de/Thermalrig...1110491?campaign=Kühlung/Thermalright/1110491   der passt ins Gehäuse und wäre - wenn du mal übertaktest - auch deutlich besser als der Eco. Ist 150mm hoch.


----------



## Ankylo (4. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, der i7-6700k ist schon was schneller als der Xeon, da er mehr Takt hat. Daher wäre das durchaus okay, aber der Xeon bietet halt auch in sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Durch das Cashback wären beide Varianten an sich gleich gut.
> 
> Übertakten wäre nicht schwer, da gibt es bei dem Board auch eine automatische Funktion, die dann zwar nicht an die Granzen des Möglichen geht, aber dafür auf simple Weise übertakten lässt. Als RAM würde aber dann besser DDRR-2800 oder -3000 passen.
> 
> Und als Kühler nimm am besten den hier https://www.alternate.de/Thermalrig...1110491?campaign=Kühlung/Thermalright/1110491   der passt ins Gehäuse und wäre - wenn du mal übertaktest - auch deutlich besser als der Eco. Ist 150mm hoch.



Passt der Thermalright Macho Rev A auch auf das MSI Z170A und den i7 6700k? Weil bei Alternate wird er mir im Konfigurator als nicht kompatibel angezeigt.


Ansonsten tendiere ich zum i7. Habe mir jetzt einmal bei Alternate und Mindfactory beide Versionen und komme beim i7 auf ca. 950 € und 894 € (dazu noch 55 € Cashback) und beim Xeon auf ca. 760 € und 687 €. Denke, dass ich den Aufpreis von rund 150 € für den i7 investieren werde und dann auch alles bei MIndfactory bestelle.


Nur um es sicherheitshalber noch einmal festzuhalten, komme ich auf folgende Konfiguration:

                                Intel Core i7 6700K 4x 4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
                                                                        500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Silver
                               16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX blau DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A Tower Kühler
                               AeroCool Aero-800 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil blau
                               MSI Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
                               LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA intern schwarz Bulk
                                                                        250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU)
                               Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Deutsch DSP/SB


Angenommen ich würde mich jetzt noch für ein teureres Gehäuse entscheiden, sollte ich dann etwas an den Komponenten, beispielsweise größerer Kühler, ändern oder kann ich es so lassen?
Reicht außerdem die Wärmeleitpaste aus, die beim Kühler dabei ist oder sollte ich die 10 € in eine besser Paste investieren?

Entschuldigung für die vielen nervigen Nachfragen, aber ich will mir zu 100% sicher sein.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Passt der Thermalright Macho Rev A auch auf das MSI Z170A und den i7 6700k? Weil bei Alternate wird er mir im Konfigurator als nicht kompatibel angezeigt.


 ich wüsste nicht, warum der zum Board nicht passen sollte - die Maße sind genormt, der passt normalerweise an sich auf jedes Board ^^  es kann aber sein, dass alternate den nicht verbaut, weil er zu schwer ist für den sicheren Transport.

oder es liegt am RAM: der Kühler überlappt sich mit dem RAM, und das ist vlt zu hoch. Allerdings könnte man - FALLS das der Grund ist - den Lüfter auch einfach hinten am Kühler montieren, denn der Kühlkörper kann so montiert werden, dass der "Arsch" nach hinten zeigt. und dann wäre dessen Vorderseite nicht mehr über dem ersten RAM-Slot.

Gehäuse: du kannst ein anderes nehmen, damit auch andere Kühler passen - aber gleich mehr als das Doppelte? Das ist weit übertrieben. Muss es denn blau sein? Dann vlt dieses hier 8622118 - BitFenix Aegis Core mit Sichtfenster

Paste: die beiliegende reicht, du kannst aber eine bessere nehmen - da reichen aber 4g für 5€ DICKE auch für 3-4 Refreshs nach je 2 Jahren aus. Zb die Arctic MX-4


----------



## Ankylo (4. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gehäuse: du kannst ein anderes nehmen, damit auch andere Kühler passen - aber gleich mehr als das Doppelte? Das ist weit übertrieben. Muss es denn blau sein? Dann vlt dieses hier 8622118 - BitFenix Aegis Core mit Sichtfenster



Mir hat einfach das Gehäuse von Aerocool für gut 50 € einfach von der Farbe und Form besser gefallen als die teureren Modelle. Wollte nur sichergehen, ob das auch so passt, aber die Luftzirkulation dürfte auch bei diesem Modell passen, wenn ich alles richtig zusammenbaue.



> Paste: die beiliegende reicht, du kannst aber eine bessere nehmen - da reichen aber 4g für 5€ DICKE auch für 3-4 Refreshs nach je 2 Jahren aus. Zb die Arctic MX-4



Alles klar.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Mir hat einfach das Gehäuse von Aerocool für gut 50 € einfach von der Farbe und Form besser gefallen als die teureren Modelle. Wollte nur sichergehen, ob das auch so passt, aber die Luftzirkulation dürfte auch bei diesem Modell passen, wenn ich alles richtig zusammenbaue.


 jedes Gehäuse ab 40-50€ hat eine - wenn du es mit Modellen von vor 5-6 Jahren vergleichst - super Luftzirkulation   lediglich bei Kleinigkeiten könnte ein teureres Gehäuse sich "lohnen", aber Hardware kriegst du in einem Gehäuse für 50-60€ genauso kühl wie in einem für 120€.


----------



## Ankylo (4. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> jedes Gehäuse ab 40-50€ hat eine - wenn du es mit Modellen von vor 5-6 Jahren vergleichst - super Luftzirkulation   lediglich bei Kleinigkeiten könnte ein teureres Gehäuse sich "lohnen", aber Hardware kriegst du in einem Gehäuse für 50-60€ genauso kühl wie in einem für 120€.



Das Ergebnis - Werde mich dann melden, sobald die Teile alle da sind und ich den PC zusammengebaut habe. EInrichten kann ich ihn komplett und dann wird in Kürze noch die Grafikkarte geholt.

Auf jeden Fall schon einmal großen, großen Dank an euch alle.  (Werde euch in Kürze wahrscheinlich noch einmal belästigen wegen der Grafikkarte und einem günstigen PC für meine Eltern.  Sobald ich meinen fehlerfrei zusammengebaut habe, kann ich diesen angehen. Wird aber ein reiner Office-/Internet-/Arbeits-PC, der nur einen Kartenleser braucht. )


----------



## svd (4. Juli 2016)

Ach, ein "Eltern-PC" ist relativ einfach. 
Ich wollte eh schon länger einen neuen Rechner für den Herrn Vater zusammenstellen, weil, wenn die Eltern herumfahren, ein brauchbarer PC fehlt und Mutti nicht zocken kann 
(was sie tierisch nervt).

Also hab ich daheim Vaters PC kurzerhand mit einem gebrauchten Gerät von Ebay ersetzt und werde seinen Alten dafür mal nach Wien bringen.
Soweit bin ich mit dem Kauf mehr als zufrieden, ein evtl geplantes Nettop- oder Mini-Barebone-System hätte über 200€ gekostet. Zu viel für den Einsatzzweck.

Der Dell Optiplex ist kompakt, recht ruhig (dreht nur beim Start und bei Strom am Netzteil kurz auf, rauscht danach hörbar aber nicht störend, aber Paps schaut eh nur YouTube oder hört Musik).
Ist zwar "nur" ein Core-i3 der ersten Generation, also Nehalem, hat aber trotzdem vier Threads, die er mit über 3GHz abackert. Gar nicht schlecht, finde ich.
4GB RAM sind in dieser Preisregion auch nicht selbstverständlich. Die HDD ist nur 160GB groß, naja, was soll's.  
Win-7-Professional ist schon in der 64-bit-Version vorinstalliert, der Produktkey zur Aktivierung auf dem Aufkleber am Gehäuse.
Wegen des SFF ("Small Form Factors") passen nur LowProfile-Grafikkarten rein, da hatte ich zufällig noch eine HD5450 (es gibt auch GTX750 im LP-Format) aber die iGPU tut's vermutlich auch.

Einen Kartenleser kannst du ja bequem an einen der vielen USB-Ports hängen, außer deine Eltern bestünden auf ein fix eingebautes Gerät.

edit: Das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel, es gibt auch günstigere Geräte mit dem ähnlich schnellen "Pentium G620" oder etwas teuerere PCs mit dem deutlich schnelleren 
"Core i3-2100" (dafür evtl. ohne OS).


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hab für zwei Bekannte jeweils einen PC mit einem Mainboard inkl integriertem J1900-Prozessor (ein sehr stromsparender Quadcore von Intel) zusammengebaut, dazu 4-8GB RAM, ne SSD 256GB, kleines Gehäuse (in meinem Fall grad mal so groß als würdest du 7-8 PCGames-Ausgaben aufeinanderstapeln  ) für 200€. Die Frage ist, ob die Leistung dann reicht. Ich hab damit probeweise gesurft, Musik gehört, Videos geschaut, Textverarbeitung - das geht alles einwandfrei. Wenn wiederum so was wie Fotos BEARBEITEN wichtig wäre, sollte es vlt doch was mehr sein.


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2016)

Ja, das war das ursprünglich angepeilte Ideal gewesen. Winzig, schnell, vollständig passiv gekühlt, also unhörbar.

Allerdings habe ich dann doch beschlossen, das Rad nicht neu meißeln zu müssen. Ich hab ja gewusst, dass Videos auf FullHD@60fps wohl mit das Aufwändigste sein werden,
was die Kiste stemmen müsste. Zudem werden keine Dateien gespeichert, wodurch geringer Festplattenplatz nicht ins Gewicht fällt.
Ich gebe gebrauchter Hardware auch gern eine zweite Chance, sofern sie die zu bewältigenden Aufgaben problemlos meistern kann, natürlich.
Ist ein wenig, wie ein Tier aus dem Heim zu holen, anstatt neu vom Züchter.


----------



## Necromanca (8. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wegen der 3 Jahre: lieber alle ca 2 Jahre eine Karte für 200-400€ holen als 1x eine für 500-800€ und dann denken, die würde sicher 3-4 Jahre "halten".



Bei dem eher schmalen Budget würde ich nie auf die neueste Hardware bei Grafik und CPUs setzen. Eine neue doppelt so teure Karte ist nie doppelt so schnell wie der Vorgänger, manchmal sind die Unterschiede nur merginal und 10% merkt man real nun mal nicht. Ich kann in meinem PC aus Platzgründen keine Grafikkarten mit 3 Lüftern einbauen, deshalb habe ich nur eine AMD R9 270X (ca. 1 Jahr alt). Das reicht mir voll und ganz. Meine CPU und das Bord sind sogar 4 Jahre alt, aber auch noch schnell genug. Eine normale Festplatte hab ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr, weil mir 2 SSD reichen, Die eine hat 500GB die ältere 128GB. Ich hatte davor eine 1 TB Platte die auch nach Jahren nur zu einem Drittel formatiert war und dieses Drittel war nicht mal halbvoll. Ich habe keine Ahnung was man an Daten haben muss um in Bereiche über 1 TB zu kommen. Nochmal zur Grafik, ich kaufe aus Prinzip keine Nvidia Karten mehr, die sind bei gleicher Leistung immer teurer als AMD und wozu soll man für weniger Leistung mehr Geld ausgeben? Mich wundert, das da keine Tastatur und Maus steht, nach 12 Jahren sollten die abgenutzt sein. Zum Thema "selber bauen" kann ich nur sagen, ganz so einfach wie Legosteine zusammensetzen ist das dann doch nicht. Am besten holt man sich einen Bekannten dazu der echt weiß was er dabei macht. Leider gibt es in diesem Bereich viele "Freunde" die nur ein ungesundes Halbwissen haben. Ich baue meine PCs seit 1997 selber, das sind fast 20 Jahre und außerdem habe ich 10 Jahre Windows Server installiert und betreut. Da kommen schon so einige PCs privat zusammen, auch welche die ich für Freunde neu gebaut oder aufgefrischt habe. 

Mein Tipp: Mach Dir eine Liste mit Bauteilen die Du haben mußt, wie z.B. Monitor - am TV spielen ist Krampf, da brauchst Du nicht drüber nachdenken. Bei allen anderen Sachen sollte man überlegen ob man sie wirklich in der Ausführung braucht oder sogar überhaupt barucht. Zu Grafikkarten gibt es Leistungsvergleiche im Internet, ich denke für die CPUs auch. Bei boxed CPUs sind Kühler dabei die vollkommen ausreichen, wenn man nicht übertaktet, da kann man schon mal was sparen. Also viel Erfolg beim bauen. 
P.S.: Ich benutze absichtlich Windows 7 64-bit prof. - Windows 10 hatte ich zwischendurch drauf, aber das bringt mir nichts. Das ist aber Geschmackssache


----------



## Ankylo (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich nur noch einmal melden und sagen, dass der Zusammenbau mehr oder weniger sehr erfolgreich geklappt hat. Bin schon fast ein wenig stolz drauf, nur an der Dauer (knapp drei Stunden) kann man wahrscheinlich noch arbeiten. ;D Dummerweise musste ich den CPU-Kühler noch einmal ausbauen, weil ich vergessen hatte diese dünne Kunststoffplatte zwischen der Rückseite des Mainboards und der Halterung des Kühlers auf der Rückseite zu montieren. Natürlich ist mir dabei ein Abstandshalter verloren gegangen und nach einer halben Stunde suchen habe ich den aufgegeben und einen Halter für AMD genommen. Hält genauso gut.


Jetzt komme ich aber noch einmal mit ein paar Fragen zurück.

Meine Gehäuselüfter haben noch die alten 3-Pin-Stecker, um sie ans Mainboard anzuschließen, wohingegen das Board die neuen 4-Pin-CPU-FAN hat. Lohnt es sich dafür Adapter zu kaufen oder ist der Betrieb von einem 3-Pin an einem 4-Pin sehr schädlich? Laufen meines Wissens dann halt mit 100%.

Lohnen sich eigentlich so richtig teure Gaming-Tastaturen? Will mir noch eine zulegen und habe gestern die Razer BlackWidow gesehen, aber der ausgerufene Preis ist schon mehr als happig. Da dürfte doch auch eine von Sharkoon vollkommen ausreichen? Habe immerhin schon eine Logitech G502 geholt, wobei ich da den Preis für den Komfort verstehen kann, da sie einfach perfekt zur Hand passt.

Da ich bisher noch keine Grafikkarte habe, wollte ich mal wissen, wie sich jetzt der Markt entwickelt hat. GTX 1080 und 1070 sind auf dem Markt, aber dürften zu teuer werden bei einem Budget von maximal 350 €. Habe von der Ankündigung der GTX 1060 gehört und die RX 480 ist jetzt auch angelaufen. Welche würde sich momentan am meisten lohnen oder soll ich noch ein wenig warten?


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juli 2016)

*Gaming PC für um die 1000 €*

Also ich habe seit kurzem eine Roccat Ryos Mk Glow. Kostet je nachdem zwischen 90 bis 120 EUR, ist mechanisch und imho besser als Logitech.

Grafikkarte für 350 EUR? Wäre das Duell AMD 480 vs. Nvidia 1060. Je nachdem hat mal die und mal die andere Karte die Nase vorn. Allerdings stehen noch die Costumversionen der AMD aus. Und wie gesagt die Referenzmodelle sind nicht so der Brüller.

Falls sich Vulcan zu Dx durchsetzt hätte momentan AMD die Nase vorn. Allerdings kann sich das mit späteren Treibern auch wieder ändern. AMD oder Nvidia ist in vielen Fällen auch Glaubenssache.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Meine Gehäuselüfter haben noch die alten 3-Pin-Stecker, um sie ans Mainboard anzuschließen, wohingegen das Board die neuen 4-Pin-CPU-FAN hat. Lohnt es sich dafür Adapter zu kaufen oder ist der Betrieb von einem 3-Pin an einem 4-Pin sehr schädlich? Laufen meines Wissens dann halt mit 100%.


 lass es einfach. Du kannst normalerweise bei einem Mainboard im BIOS-Menü die Wahl, ob du den Lüfter als 4-pin "PWM" oder 3-Pin ansteuerst. Vlt wird es auch automatisch erkannt. und dann kann auch 3Pin gesteuert werden. Bei PWM/4Pin wird der Lüfter nur ANDERS angesteuert. Das ist der einzige Unterschied.



> Lohnen sich eigentlich so richtig teure Gaming-Tastaturen? Will mir noch eine zulegen und habe gestern die Razer BlackWidow gesehen, aber der ausgerufene Preis ist schon mehr als happig. Da dürfte doch auch eine von Sharkoon vollkommen ausreichen? Habe immerhin schon eine Logitech G502 geholt, wobei ich da den Preis für den Komfort verstehen kann, da sie einfach perfekt zur Hand passt.


 das ist Geschmackssache. Mechanische Tastaturen haben klare Vorteile, aber natürlich MUSS man nicht eine mechanische haben, um gut spielen zu können. Lies Dir mal hier den Artikel durch, um die Unterschiede zu erfahren Tastaturen von 25 bis 190 Euro - Kauftipps und Marktübersicht   Profis setzen gern auf MX-Red-Taster, aber die können für normale User zu "schwer" zu bedienen sein, da die gar kein Feedback geben, du musst also lernen, bei welchen Fingerbewegungen die als "gedrückt" gelten, oder jede Taste zur Sicherheit ganz weit runterdrücken, was aber unkomfortabel ist und auch Zeit kostet. Ich selber hab eine mit MX-Brown: man spürt ein Feedback, aber es gibt kein lautes ggf störendes Klicken. 

Aber auch wenn du zu einer mechanischen greifst: es muss dann nicht eine für 120€ oder mehr sein... wichtig zu wissen: wenn die beleuchtet sein soll, dann kostet das ca 20€ mehr, da dies bei mechanischen Tastaturen etwas schwieriger umzusetzen ist.



> Da ich bisher noch keine Grafikkarte habe, wollte ich mal wissen, wie sich jetzt der Markt entwickelt hat. GTX 1080 und 1070 sind auf dem Markt, aber dürften zu teuer werden bei einem Budget von maximal 350 €. Habe von der Ankündigung der GTX 1060 gehört und die RX 480 ist jetzt auch angelaufen. Welche würde sich momentan am meisten lohnen oder soll ich noch ein wenig warten?


 es sieht so aus, als seien beide Karten sehr gut - die 1060 ist ein wenig teurer und hat "nur" 6GB RAM, die RX 480 etwas günstiger, 8GB RAM, aber auch ein BISSCHEN schwächer und mit mehr Strombedarf, wobei sich das in einer Größenordnung bewegt, die nur für Leute eine Rolle spielen sollte, die pro Tag, wirklich JEDEN Tag 4-5h oder mehr spielen. Beide Karten sind aber derzeit schwer zu haben, vor allem gute "Custom"versionen, und die lieferbaren sind oft dann "frecherweise" doch eher bei 290€ und mehr.

Du könntest natürlich auch eine "alte" Karte nehmen, die nur 180-200€ kostet und dann halt etwas früher nachrüsten, als wenn du direkt eine 1060 / RX 480 nimmst.


----------



## Ankylo (25. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> lass es einfach. Du kannst normalerweise bei einem Mainboard im BIOS-Menü die Wahl, ob du den Lüfter als 4-pin "PWM" oder 3-Pin ansteuerst. Vlt wird es auch automatisch erkannt. und dann kann auch 3Pin gesteuert werden. Bei PWM/4Pin wird der Lüfter nur ANDERS angesteuert. Das ist der einzige Unterschied.



Dann hat sich das zumindest zum Glück schon erledigt.



> das ist Geschmackssache. Mechanische Tastaturen haben klare Vorteile, aber natürlich MUSS man nicht eine mechanische haben, um gut spielen zu können. Lies Dir mal hier den Artikel durch, um die Unterschiede zu erfahren Tastaturen von 25 bis 190 Euro - Kauftipps und Marktübersicht   Profis setzen gern auf MX-Red-Taster, aber die können für normale User zu "schwer" zu bedienen sein, da die gar kein Feedback geben, du musst also lernen, bei welchen Fingerbewegungen die als "gedrückt" gelten, oder jede Taste zur Sicherheit ganz weit runterdrücken, was aber unkomfortabel ist und auch Zeit kostet. Ich selber hab eine mit MX-Brown: man spürt ein Feedback, aber es gibt kein lautes ggf störendes Klicken.
> 
> Aber auch wenn du zu einer mechanischen greifst: es muss dann nicht eine für 120€ oder mehr sein... wichtig zu wissen: wenn die beleuchtet sein soll, dann kostet das ca 20€ mehr, da dies bei mechanischen Tastaturen etwas schwieriger umzusetzen ist.



Habe einmal im Saturn ein paar Tastaturen nur kurz ausprobiert und werde dies jetzt einfach noch einmal ein wenig ausführlicher machen. Stellenweise waren mir aber dann wieder die Geräusche der Tasten zu laut. Ich denke ich werde schon eine passende Tastatur finden. Wichtig ist, dass ich damit zurecht komme.



> es sieht so aus, als seien beide Karten sehr gut - die 1060 ist ein wenig teurer und hat "nur" 6GB RAM, die RX 480 etwas günstiger, 8GB RAM, aber auch ein BISSCHEN schwächer und mit mehr Strombedarf, wobei sich das in einer Größenordnung bewegt, die nur für Leute eine Rolle spielen sollte, die pro Tag, wirklich JEDEN Tag 4-5h oder mehr spielen. Beide Karten sind aber derzeit schwer zu haben, vor allem gute "Custom"versionen, und die lieferbaren sind oft dann "frecherweise" doch eher bei 290€ und mehr.
> 
> Du könntest natürlich auch eine "alte" Karte nehmen, die nur 180-200€ kostet und dann halt etwas früher nachrüsten, als wenn du direkt eine 1060 / RX 480 nimmst.



Auf die Wartezeit bis die Costums in größerer Stückzahl verfügbar sind, kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an. Die Zeit kann ich jetzt auch noch abwarten, dafür habe ich jetzt schon zu lange gewartet. Zudem kann ich mit der Onboard-Grafik auch das ein oder andere ältere Spiel oder Indiespiel spielen. Die Wartezeit kann ich auch noch überbrücken.

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, ob bei den Costums der RX 480 und GTX 1060 irgendwelche besonders herausstechen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2016)

Mechanische sind so gut wie immer lauter als die billigen "Rubberdomes". Manche Modelle haben aber auch Dämpfer, zb meine Logitech G710+ mit MX-Brown ist ziemlich leise für eine mechanische.


Und wegen der Customkarten:  da gibt es noch zu wenig Tests. Da aber beide Grafikkarten keine Stromfresser sind wie frühere Karten (zB ne R9 390 gern mal 300 Watt), ist die Kühlung recht einfach, so dass selbst eine nicht so "guter" Customkühler eine leise Kühlung bewerkstelligen kann. Und wenn Lautstärke nicht das Thema ist: die pure Leistung hängt dann nur vom Takt ab, den die Karte im Vergleich zu anderen der gleichen Serie hat. Wenn eine RX 480 zB bis 1300 taktet eine andere RX 480 bis 1330 MHz, ist letztere 2,5% schneller, aber es wäre niemals einen Aufpreis von mehr als 10 Euro wert, weil es im besten Falle auch nur maximal 2,5% mehr Leistung sind. Bein der GTX 1060 musst du halt schauen, da es einen Standard- und einen Boosttakt gibt. Da gibt es Karten, die im Standard deutlich mehr haben als andere, aber im Boost dann doch nicht - oder andere, bei denen Standard und Boost je 10% mehr als der Referenztakt von Nvidia ist. Aber auch da dann: nicht wegen 2-3% mehr Takt direkt 10-15% mehr zahlen.


----------



## Ankylo (26. Juli 2016)

Habe mir jetzt bei Mindfactory die GTX 1060 und RX 480 angesehen und die haben sie beide mehr oder weniger im Angebot. Auf gut Deutsch reicht die günstigste Version der GTX 1060 egal ob von Gainward oder Palit vollkommen aus, weil die Unterschiede beispielsweise zur Gainward Phoenix entweder optischer Natur sind oder die bessere Leistung zu gering ist, um einen Mehrpreis zu zahlen.

Habe mir auch mal die RX 480 von XFX und Sapphire angesehen, allerdings liest man in den Nutzerberichten immer wieder, dass es Hitzeprobleme geben soll, weshalb ich unsicher bin, wie sicher die RX 480 ist. Andererseits könnte man auch die Nutzerreviews kritisch hinterfragen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt bei Mindfactory die GTX 1060 und RX 480 angesehen und die haben sie beide mehr oder weniger im Angebot. Auf gut Deutsch reicht die günstigste Version der GTX 1060 egal ob von Gainward oder Palit vollkommen aus, weil die Unterschiede beispielsweise zur Gainward Phoenix entweder optischer Natur sind oder die bessere Leistung zu gering ist, um einen Mehrpreis zu zahlen.
> 
> Habe mir auch mal die RX 480 von XFX und Sapphire angesehen, allerdings liest man in den Nutzerberichten immer wieder, dass es Hitzeprobleme geben soll, weshalb ich unsicher bin, wie sicher die RX 480 ist. Andererseits könnte man auch die Nutzerreviews kritisch hinterfragen.


 Ich habe keine genauen Infos über die RX 480, aber die R9 290/390 dürfen über 90 Grad heiß werden, zumal es nur ein Mini-Bereich des Chips ist. Könnte bei der RX 490 auch so sein, dann an sich takten Karten runter, kurz bevor es ZU heiß wird, d.h. die können niemals zu heiß werden. 

Aber manche Leute glauben halt, dass zB alles über 80 IMMER schädlich ist, egal welcher Chip und welches Modell, und/oder das Chiptemp 90 bedeutet, dass es auch um die Grafikkarte herum 90 Grad warm wird usw. - das stimmt aber nicht. Es kann zudem auch noch sein, dass die Meinungen von einer Treiberversion stammen, die nicht mehr aktuell ist, und die neueren Versionen sorgen für geringere Temperaturen.   

ABER: beide Karten haben ja den Standardkühler, der ist halt nicht dolle, und dann noch Übertaktung... ich würde eine RX 480 mit Customdesign nehmen oder halt ne 1060.


----------



## Ankylo (26. Juli 2016)

Verzeihe mir meine unfassbar bescheuerte Nachfrage, aber woran erkenne ich Costumkarten?

Sehe ich richtig, dass diese RX 480 und GTX 1060 Costums sind, weil sie einen anderen Kühler haben?

Dann handelt es sich also folglich bei der GTX 1060 Palit und Gainward Phoenix sowie der RX 480 Sapphire um die normale Version mit Standardkühler?

Oder sehe ich etwas falsch? Muss deshalb folglich noch warten, wenn es eine RX 480 werden sollte, weil die Hersteller bei der RX 480 sich mit Costums noch zurückhalten, während die GTX 1060 schon ein paar bekommen hat. Kann aus meiner Konsolensicht irgendwie nicht verstehen, warum man bei der RX 480 nicht auch relativ schnell Costums gebracht hat.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2016)

Ankylo schrieb:


> Verzeihe mir meine unfassbar bescheuerte Nachfrage, aber woran erkenne ich Costumkarten?
> 
> Sehe ich richtig, dass diese RX 480 und GTX 1060 Costums sind, weil sie einen anderen Kühler haben?
> 
> Dann handelt es sich also folglich bei der GTX 1060 Palit und Gainward Phoenix sowie der RX 480 Sapphire um die normale Version mit Standardkühler?


 nein, nur die RX 480 von Sapphire hat den Standardkühler. Den erkennst du daran, dass er nur einen einzigen Lüfter hat. Es gibt zwar auch manche wenige Custom-Karten speziell für kleine Gehäuse, die auch nur einen Lüfter haben, aber dann sind die auch SICHTBAR sehr kurz. Bei AMD sind diese typische schlichte schwarzen Gehäuse mit rundem Loch, wo dann der Lüfter drin ist, die typischen Standardkühlöer. Und bei Nvidia sehen die Standardkarten so aus 8192MB Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Founders Edition

Von der 1060 gibt es halt schon ein paar Custommodelle, bei der RX 480 lässt es noch auf sich warten. Warum das so ist, weiß ich nicht. Vlt. haben die Hersteller zu spät die genauen Spezifikationen bekommen und sind nun noch dabei, ihre bewährten Kühlungen an das neue Platinendesign der RX 480 anzupassen, und Nvidia hatte die wichtigen Maße&co für die Positionen der Chips usw. schon früher an die Hersteller durchgegeben. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Hersteller sich von nvidia einfach nur mehr Umsatz versprechen und daher erst ihre Nividia-Modelle kümmern und die AMD-Modelle "stiefmütterlich" behandeln...  allerdings erklärt diese Theorie nicht, warum dann auch Modelle von den Herstellern fehlen, die an sich eeh NUR auf AMD setzen... zB XFX


----------

